# Need help/opinion on a cinematic track i made



## raymusic (Apr 22, 2014)

it would mean the world to me if u could comment on this music piece i made


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice. Very dramatic.

If I may ask, what software/program did you use for this?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

